# November Photo Contest - Voting Poll



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

It's time to vote! Multiple choice. A reminder that you may not be able to vote if using an app to view the contest, you will need to log in and vote via your internet browser.

The following were ineligible due to insufficient post count, great photos.
*Golden Pond, Cider, MrMojo, jpatrick88*.

*1. mmjaxster 








2. 3Pebs3








3. Harleysmum








4. Atis 








5. four lakes








6. Nash666








7. thorbreafortuna








8. Megora








9. kwhit 








10. 4goldengirls








11. mddolson








12. Catalina








13. swishywagga 








14. Karen519








15. SimTek








16. Finn's Fan








17. Ivyacres 








18. fostermom 








19. rooroch








20. Helo's Mom








21. Wendy427








22. ChasingChase*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Just voted!

Great entries everyone, thank goodness we can vote for more than one entry. 

Good luck all!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your votes for the November Photo Contest.

Take a few minutes to look through the entries and make your selections, you can choose as many pictures as you want.

*Last day to vote is Tuesday, 12-01-2015 at 05:58 PM*


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Time to cast your votes!

Only 14 votes in so far, *last day to vote is Tuesday, Dec. 1st @ 5;58 p.m. ET. *

Take a few minutes to look through the great entries and make your selections, you can vote for more than one, as many as you like.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Let's keep those votes coming!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

22 votes so far......


----------



## soxOZ (Dec 13, 2007)

Wow, great entries, so hard to pick just one...!!!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Not bad, 29 votes so far.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

29 votes so far, have you voted yet?


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

This poll closes in just over 48 hours from the time of this post. Still time to vote if you have not yet.


----------



## AlanK (Jun 28, 2008)

Well excellent entries by all. 
It is hard to make a choice but get your vote in.


----------



## Capt Jack (Dec 29, 2011)

Bumping up come on folks let's get those votes in. Too many good pics not to vote for a couple!!!!


----------



## OutWest (Oct 6, 2011)

A request for the mods...would you number the poll to correspond with the photos? It would help me remember which one/s I want to vote for. 

Great photos all!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

We have 44 votes at the moment In a very close race still in progress.


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

46 votes at the moment. Can we get to 50?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Have you voted?

*46 *Votes in so far!

*Voting ends Tuesday, Dec. 1st @ 5:58 P.M. EST. *


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

There's still a few hours left to get your vote in. Voting closes today at 5.58pm EST!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*51* Votes in so far, can we get 60 in before voting ends today.

*Voting poll closes TODAY @ 5:58 p.m. EST* 

Look through the entries and make your selections, you can choose as many as you like. 

Great entries, ALL winners!


----------



## Rob's GRs (Feb 25, 2007)

Just a couple hours left if you have not voted yet.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*Voting ends this evening at 5:58 p.m. EST.* 

If you haven't voted in the Photo Contest, please take few minutes to look through the entries and make your selections. 

You can vote for as many pictures as you like.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last minutes to get your vote in.


----------



## 1stGold13 (Dec 1, 2013)

Congratulations to this months winner Nash666 (PM sent) Thanks to every one for your submissions, you are all winners because you bring joy to everyone who sees your photos.


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Congratulations Nash666, great photo!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Nash666*

Congratulations, Nash666! So Happy For You!!:wavey:


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Congratulations Nash666, wonderful picture.


----------

